# Reccomendations for Hysteroscopy?



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

HI all,

Not sure where I should be posting. I was going for treatment abroad when a UK scan fround a polyp so all was cancelled and I was advised to have a hysteroscopy. My health insurers said i need to get the GP to refer me to someone at a state registered hospital for a consult and then the treatment if needed. 

I've had hysteroscopies done before at the argc but i need to go to someone central / west London who would do one for me at a hospital and not a fertility clinic (as the insurers run a mile when they hear the word fertility!). I was thinking someone who worked at a fertility clinic and also at a hospital would be good.

Any ideas?

Hope
x


----------



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi - i'd highly recommend Mr Trew, you can see him privately for a consultation at 92 harley street or at the Hammmersmith Hospital.  The operation would then be done at the private wing of the NHS Hammersmith hospital.  

Good luck

/links


----------



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

